# Lions, Tigers, and Hot Rods...and a football game to boot!



## Roll farms (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a friend who works at an exotic animal sanctuary.  All residents are retired performers, former pets, abuse / neglect or research animals.  

They had a car show as a benefit so my dh and I took our jacked-up jeep and entered it.  







It was our 1st car show.  There weren't a lot of 4x4 in the class, but ours got the most votes.  We won an inscribed mug.  Also some door prizes and won a couple silent auctions.

Here are a few pics, you can see the rest here:  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150343746455100.394488.746550099


















































Got to see sooo many way cool animals.  Our donations went toward feeding them and paying bills for the winter.  I've been there 10 times or so and never get tired of it.  It's sad to see them 'caged' but heartwarming to know they'll live out their lives in the best conditions possible...if they can't be free, at least their fed and can walk about outside and get fresh air.

I came home to an invite to go to a Colts game next week w/ an old friend.  I do truly believe that if you give, you recieve.


----------



## elevan (Aug 20, 2011)

Cool!  Sounds like a great day!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 20, 2011)

z


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

Sharp pictures!   Looks like you had a great day mixing pleasure (sweet looking cars) with a good cause (the exotic animal sanctuary).  Love the pictures of the animals.  Especially that of the Tiger.   Thanks for sharing.  

Have fun at the Colts game!  Karma does work  especially when doing something good and truly not expecting anything in return.  I know you got it right fl for the Colts), but some kind of forget.


----------

